# مسابقة المليونين



## My Rock (25 مارس 2010)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

خلال السنين القليلة الماضية سجل موقع و منتدى الكنيسة ارقاماً قياسية كثيرة, منها في تصدره باستقبال اكبر عدد من الزوار يومياً من بين المواقع المسيحية و منها في نشاطه و اعضاءه و منها في تصدره في توفير المصادر المسيحية المختلفة على صفحاته

هذه المرة سنقوم بتسجيل رقم قياسي جديد وهو بوصولنا للمشاركة رقم مليونين في خلال الاسبوع القادم

و لهذه المناسبة سنقوم باقامة مسابقة المليونين

مسابقة المليونين تبدأ من اليوم و الى ان نصل الى المشاركة رقم مليوني (خلال اسبوع), فالعضو الذي سيشارك و تكون مشاركته هي المشاركة رقم مليونين في مجموع المشاركات الكلية في المنتدى سيكون الفائز في هذه المسابقة

الفائز يجب ان تتواجد به الشروط التالية:​
ان يملك على الاقل 100 مشاركة​
ان يكون مسيحي​
ان يكون مسجل بالمنتدى بفترة لا تقل عن الشهر​
ان تكون المشاركة تحتوي على محتوى مفيد للمتصفح المسيحي و ليس مشاركة شكر أو ثناء.​
المشاركات في الأقسام التالية مستثناة من المسابقة:​
*منتدى الترحيب والتعارف*​
*المنتديات الترفيهية*​
*منتدى المحذوفات*
​


​​

في حالة عدم توفر اي من الشروط اعلاه في العضو سنقوم باعطاء الجائزة للعضو الذي يليه في المشاركة

الجائزة هي عبارة عن هدية مسيحية مُقدمة من موقع و منتديات الكنيسة سيتم الكشف عنها بعد انتهاء المسابقة و اعلان الفائز اذ سيتم بعدها طلب عنوان الفائز لنرسل الجائزة عبر البريد. 

لتصفح مسابقة المليون للسنة الماضية أضغط هنا  مسابقة المليون 
للتعرف على الفائز و نوع الجائزة للسنة الماضية أضغط هنا مبروك ل ‏mero_engel جائزة مسابقة المليون 


بطبيعة الحال نحن و من نظرة مسيحية لا نهتم للارقام و الاعداد بقدر ما نهتم بأن يكون المنتدى مُقدم بطريقة مسيحية لائقة بقدر الامكان
لكننا دائماً و ابداً نشكر الهنا المبارك الذي يباركنا بكل بركة سماوية بحسب غناه في المجد

مع تمنياتنا بالفوز للمتسابقين

إدارة موقع و منتديات الكنيسة
سلام و نعمة
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2010)

على خييييرة الله..
الهمة بقى يا ردالة :spor24:
هههههه
شكرا يازعيم ومبروك للفائز مقدماااا وعلى الله يفتكرنا بحاجة بقى :smil12: ههههه​


----------



## vetaa (25 مارس 2010)

*جميله قوى المسابقة دى بجد
وان شاء الله الكل يفوز مش عارفة ازاى يعنى
ههههه

ربنا يعوضك يا روك حقيقى
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مارس 2010)

الله ينور عليك يا روك
بجد مسابقات جميلة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## elamer1000 (25 مارس 2010)

يا مسهل بس فين العدادات ولا احنا منعرفش
خليها مفاجأة
ههههههه


----------



## جيلان (25 مارس 2010)

*حلو اوى يا روك وهنتابع معاك بقى عشن نتزرع فى المنتدى الوقت ده يمكن ربنا يفك نحسنا ونكسب هههههههههههه
الى الامام يا زعيم *


----------



## vetaa (25 مارس 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> يا مسهل بس فين العدادات ولا احنا منعرفش
> خليها مفاجأة
> ههههههه


*

تقدر تعرف اخبار الرقم من احصائيات المنتدى
فى الصفحه الرئيسيه*:hlp:


----------



## mero_engel (25 مارس 2010)

*تفتكروا ممكن افوز تاني؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههه
يارب يوفق الجميع
شدوا حيلكم يا شباب*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 مارس 2010)

*مسابقه جامده
ربنا يباركك روك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يزيد ويبارك وينمى ويستخدم تعبنا  ووجودنا فى المنتدى من اجل مجد اسمه

كل التمنيات بالتوفيق للجميع​*


----------



## صوت الرب (26 مارس 2010)

فكرةالمسابقة رائعة


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 مارس 2010)

*سامحونى مشفاهمه حاجه ابداااااااا​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 مارس 2010)

*جميلة الفكرة دى 
يارب نكسب هههههههه*​


----------



## grges monir (26 مارس 2010)

دة الواحد بركز بقى مش يسيب المنتدى خالص قال يغنىالواحد لسيبة وهو علىالنت
وكويس هو اجازة داخلة بقى ههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مارس 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *سامحونى مشفاهمه حاجه ابداااااااا​*



*بصى يا كركوره عدد مشاركات المنتدى وصلت ل   1,976,189   صاحب المشاركه ال 2 مليون هو بقى اللى هيكسب فى المسابقه دى 30:
فهمتى يا قمرايه ؟؟؟​*


----------



## zezza (26 مارس 2010)

لذيذة المسابقة دى 
يا مسهل يا رب على بركة الله 
نبتدى الشغل بقى هههههههه​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 مارس 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بصى يا كركوره عدد مشاركات المنتدى وصلت ل   1,976,189   صاحب المشاركه ال 2 مليون هو بقى اللى هيكسب فى المسابقه دى 30:
> فهمتى يا قمرايه ؟؟؟​*




*اوباااااا فهمت يا قمرايتى ​*


----------



## rana1981 (27 مارس 2010)

يلا انشالله بالتوفيق  للجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
شكرا للفكره الرائعه دي
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## النور الجديد (27 مارس 2010)

فكرة جميلة جداااااااا
أخي ماي روك
بتمنى الفوز للجميع
الرب يبارك مجهودك وتعب محبتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يكوووووووووون معاكم*
*ويلا عايزين نشااااااااااااااااط*​


----------



## mera97 (28 مارس 2010)

*عايزه اعمل الثنائيه
المتميزون والمليونين
فرصه بابا مش قادر يدخل المنتدى
هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 مارس 2010)

بجد مسابقه جميله جدا 
ميرسى ليك ياروك على تعبك وأفكارك الحلوه
ويارب الكل يفوز


----------



## fady100 (28 مارس 2010)

يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ! اهْتُفْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ! افْرَحِي وَابْتَهِجِي بِكُلِّ قَلْبِكِ يَا ابْنَةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ! قَدْ نَزَعَ الرَّبُّ الأَقْضِيَةَ عَلَيْكِ، أَزَالَ عَدُوَّكِ. مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ الرَّبُّ فِي وَسَطِكِ. لاَ تَنْظُرِينَ بَعْدُ شَرًّا. فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يُقَالُ لأُورُشَلِيمَ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا صِهْيَوْنُ. لاَ تَرْتَخِ يَدَاكِ. الرَّبُّ إِلهُكِ فِي وَسَطِكِ جَبَّارٌ. يُخَلِّصُ. يَبْتَهِجُ بِكِ فَرَحًا. يَسْكُتُ فِي مَحَبَّتِهِ. يَبْتَهِجُ بِكِ بِتَرَنُّمٍ». «أَجْمَعُ الْمَحْزُونِينَ عَلَى الْمَوْسِمِ. كَانُوا مِنْكِ. حَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا الْعَارَ. هأَنَذَا فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أُعَامِلُ كُلَّ مُذَلِّلِيكِ، وَأُخَلِّصُ الظَّالِعَةَ، وَأَجْمَعُ الْمَنْفِيَّةَ، وَأَجْعَلُهُمْ تَسْبِيحَةً وَاسْمًا فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِ خِزْيِهِمْ، فِي الْوَقْتِ الَّذِي فِيهِ آتِي بِكُمْ وَفِي وَقْتِ جَمْعِي إِيَّاكُمْ. لأَنِّي أُصَيِّرُكُمُ اسْمًا وَتَسْبِيحَةً فِي شُعُوبِ الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا، حِينَ أَرُدُّ مَسْبِيِّيكُمْ قُدَّامَ أَعْيُنِكُمْ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ». (صفنيا 3 : 14- 20)

"لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ الْوَحِيدِ. وَهذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً".

(يوحنا 3 : 16- 19)






"لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ الْوَحِيدِ. وَهذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً".

(يوحنا 3 : 16- 19)





وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ ظَهَرَ بِرُّ اللهِ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ، مَشْهُودًا لَهُ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ، بِرُّ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، إِلَى كُلِّ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ فَرْقَ. إِذِ الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ، مُتَبَرِّرِينَ مَجَّانًا بِنِعْمَتِهِ بِالْفِدَاءِ الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي قَدَّمَهُ اللهُ كَفَّارَةً بِالإِيمَانِ بِدَمِهِ، لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ الصَّفْحِ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا السَّالِفَةِ بِإِمْهَالِ اللهِ. لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ فِي الزَّمَانِ الْحَاضِرِ، لِيَكُونَ بَارًّا وَيُبَرِّرَ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ". (رومية 3: 21 – 26)

كل سنة و أكلكم طيبين و متنسوش دوت أهم أسبوع (علشان يسوع جه وخلصنا


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (29 مارس 2010)

مسابقة جميلة بس يا خسارة مش هشارك فيها 

لانى مش ها اتواجد كتير فى الفترة  دى فى المنتدى 

كل سنة والجميع فى حضن رب المجد بخير​


----------



## كريم فكرى (29 مارس 2010)

محتاج صلو ا من اجلى ان ضعيف فى الايمان


----------



## ولد نكتة (29 مارس 2010)

يالله على بركة الله ومبروك للفأئز مقدمأ


----------



## christianbible5 (29 مارس 2010)

*فكرة اكثر من رائعة...*
*الرب يعوض تعب محبتك حبيبي...*
*ارباحي كبيرة في منتداي الغالي...*
*انتو اكبر واعظم جائزة في العالم...*
*الرب ينور حياتكم...*


----------



## samysad2008 (29 مارس 2010)

شكراا على محبتكم واهتمامك 0000مش لازم نكسب الجائزة 00يكفينا ان احنا مشتركين فى المنتدى  ودى جائزة كبيرة  ربنا يعوضكم خير  00وكل سنة وانتم بحير:love45:


----------



## eshakayad (29 مارس 2010)

*فكره هايله و مسابقه جميله ربنا معاكم وكل مليون وانتم طيبين وعقبال المليار*


----------



## الياس السرياني (29 مارس 2010)

الرب يبارك في منتدانا الغالي

وفي خدمتك خيي وحبيبي بالرب ماي روك

وفي خدمة جميع أحبائي بالرب

ألف مبروك للفائز...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههه ماشي بس كدا

هواحنا ورانا حاجه هههههههههههه


----------



## kadi zaina (30 مارس 2010)

سلام لكم لا ابالي بالمليون بل تحصلت على الحياة الابدية لاكون مع ربي يسوع المسيح وله كل المجد لان نعمته وفيرة وجليلة ومايوني هو روح القدس الدي غرسه في و معطصمة به يحدثني به انا ليه وانالي ومليوني هو المعجزات التي يصنعهالي كل يوم ومليوني هو القيمة التي رفعني بها هو غناي وحياتي من فضلكم ارفعوني بصلاتكم ليتمجدفي حياتي لاني امر بازمة السكن و مشكل في العمل و اريد ان تصير عائلتي مسيحية ارجوكم ان ترفعوني بصلاتكم الحارة انا زينة من الجزائر الله يبركم امين

اعتنقت المسيحية باسم رب يسوع و له كل المجد رأيته في منامي اي في رؤية راسخا في السماء و على راسه تاج العرش يلمع و في يده العصا ينور بالبياض ويفضفض و يشع بلون فضي و يقول لي انا النو ر و الحياة و كنت أحس بالراحة والسلام لان ربي يكلمني و رفع من شاني فأني فقط ترابا لكنه احبني وبحث عني اثناء حزني وفرحني و رايت في منامي صليب فضي يلمع وضع علي قماش أبيض وانا لست نائمة اليست بهده معجزة ربانية هو ملك الملوك و رب الارباب هدا هو المليون ما ارغبه ان يكامني بروح القدس من حين لآخر لاعرف ما افعله في حياتي  و مادايريد مني حتى ياتي ويأخدني الله يباركم و شكرا

سلام كل شيء في اوانه حتى انا انتظر الدهاب الىالكنيسة حتى يمجد الرب في حياتي لانه يملك حياتناامين

سلام عندما ارى ربي يسوع فداني و خلصني وحمل خطاياي اليس هدا يسمى بالتضحية لانه يحبنا ما اروعك يا مولاي و ما اجملك بارك حياتي وحياة الجميع امين

السلام فردوس التي اخبرنابها يسوع و التي هيأها انا هي المليون و عندما أغلق عيني أرى ربي يسوع و اه كل المجد امين

السلام سيدي يسوع الدي قبل الفداء من اجلنا و جادوك وطعنوك ولا احد يقبل هدا الفداء مكانك لانك احببتنا وغرست فيناروح القدس و جعلتنا حاملين اسمك القدوس و رب الارباب و ملك الملوك امين المسيحية التي ترفع راسها الى السماء بحثا عنك لتاخدني معك 

اليوم رأيت نور القيامة لاول مرة في التلفاز و بكيت كثيرا من الفرح و البهجت لانني اشتقت الى ربي يسوع وله كل المجر امين

هنيئا لعيد القيامة للجميع امين

السلام الدي عرفت في حياتي هو يسوع المسيح جعلنيخالصة و ثابتة و و ديعة و متواضعة امين

السلام كم اشتقت الى اخواني المسحيين انا اجاهدوحدي بين الاشواك لا احد حولي يشاركنيالفرح التي تغمرنيبورح القدس لكن يسوع المسيح دائما معيزينياك القوة و المجد والبركةو العزة الى الابد امين

سلامي لكم حقا أني سلمت حياتي ليسوع و لاآن أستغيثه ياربي لقد ملكت حياتي و ترأس على عائلتي من فضلك استجب دعائي اشفي ابنتي من الداء السكري و اجمعني انا واولادي في بيتنا خاص لنا من فضلكم ارفعوني بصلاتكم ليعجل امري و حاجياتي و يسهل أموري في عملي و يفك قيودي وأطلب منه ان يظهر ما يريدهمني ان اقوم به و يكلمني بروح القدس و له كل القوة و المجد الى الابد امين

اريد ان اسند على السرير و يسوع ياتي ويكلمني و يمسح وجهي و يقول لي لا تخافي انا معك و بقربكامين

حملي ثقيل ريحني قلبي حزين فرحني انت نوري و تعحضني بحنانك و محبتك سارع سيدي ان هلقاك امين

ربحنا الحياة الابدية اليس ربحنا الملايير

جيد ان نعبر عن حبنا ليسوع المجد

دربي على السما طوالي ربي يسوحررني

ابتسامة يسوع تشفيالقلوب و تفرح العالم و تدوس الاشرار

رب راعي لا يعوزني شيءامين

ربما ياتي ربي يسوع المسيح ازرني ويحملني معه اليه

صور ربي المسيح تجدب المحبة و السلام

يافرحتي يا بهجتي انا بين افراد عائلتي سررت كثيرابكم

حنانك و دموعك ترويني امين

جاء يسوع قبل 2000سنة وخلص شعبه من الخطية شكرا لنا يامخلصي

سيدي عند نومي دائما اكلمك تعال وكلمني بروح القدسلتغمرني السعادة الابدية

سلام العالم عند مجيىء العالم

سلام في الاعالي اجعل سلامك في لاارض

يارب يا ملجئي يا فرحتي  بمعرفتك ياملك الملوك

الحياة الافضل هيالسلام

ربي يسوع معنا و معكم

العدرى مريم رؤيتها في الحام ما اجملها

مااحلى الكلام على مخلصنا المجيدهلليا

طلع الفجر وسطع نور المسيح في النهار

اليم في عملي كنت انظر الى السماء بحثا عن يسوع يكلمني بروح القدس

كاما ابقى وحدي ارنم ليسوع المسيح

ما نريده الحوار عن الحبيب اناهو الدي فدانا

اهم شيء عندما تتحاور مع رب المسيح وله كل المجد اليست بمعجزة

يارب يايسوع ملكي و الاهي انال في انتظارك ان تصنع معي المعجزات

المسيح هو انا هو السيح هو كيان حي و له كل المجد هو بقدرته فدانا و خلصنا من الخطية الي وقع فيها ابونا ادم و أمنا حواء المسيح انا هو حل جلاله احبنا و يلتقط خرافه للحياة الابدية و غرس فينتا روح القدس حتى لقاءه امين

الرب يسوع أمجدك استجب دعواتي و كلمني بروح القدس امين

اسمع لعدابي والتدرعاتي لقد سلمت لك حياتي لانك خلقتني و انا ابنتك بالروح استجب لدعائي انتهو يسير حياتي بمشيئتك انا على يقين ستخبرني عن قريب مادا افعل و انت تحل مشاكلي لانك تقول جل جلالك تعالو ا ايها المتعبين وثقلي الاحمال لاريحكم امين


----------



## youhnna (30 مارس 2010)

*جمييييييل بجد ياروك
تشجيع وحافز لتنشيط الاعضاء واثراء للمنتدى
يامسهل الامور يارب*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 مارس 2010)

انا سعيد جدا لااننى اعتنقت المسيحية عن حب وايمان صادق واشكركم وكل عام وجميع المسيحين بخير وسلام


----------



## سمير عدلى (30 مارس 2010)

مسابقة جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nosier (30 مارس 2010)

لماذا الله يترك الشيطن يجربنا مثل ما فعل بايوب؟


----------



## فالح العراقي (30 مارس 2010)

سلام ونعمة 

اولا شكرا للرب 

ثانيا اشكر ادارة المنتدى على هذه النشاطات التي تقدمها للاعضاء 

ثالثا اتمنى للفائر حظ موفق 

اما عني اطلب من المنتدى الصلاة من اجلي لاني لا املك هذه الشروط لان ظروفي لاتساعدني 

على الفوز لذا اطلب منك ان تصلو من اجلي لكي افوز بدخولي الى كنيسه ولو لمره واحده في 

حياتي وشكرا


----------



## go_mkh_fa (31 مارس 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *
> 
> تقدر تعرف اخبار الرقم من احصائيات المنتدى
> فى الصفحه الرئيسيه*:hlp:



شهداء نجع حمادى يصلون الان من اجلنا امين



kadi zaina قال:


> سلام كل شيء في اوانه حتى انا انتظر الدهاب الىالكنيسة حتى يمجد الرب في حياتي لانه يملك حياتناامين



"كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولاتفكر بالامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر "



kadi zaina قال:


> سلام كل شيء في اوانه حتى انا انتظر الدهاب الىالكنيسة حتى يمجد الرب في حياتي لانه يملك حياتناامين



يسوع يحبك ويهتم بك تعالى وانظر سجل معى فى بيت يسوع الصغير 
www.jesussons

اربعاء ايوب اليوم


----------



## ehabwsha (31 مارس 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *جميله قوى المسابقة دى بجد
> وان شاء الله الكل يفوز مش عارفة ازاى يعنى
> ههههه
> 
> ...



رد جميل فى المنتدى وياريت الكل فعلا يكسب فى المنتدى 
علشان بجد المنتدى ده مشبع روحياً جداً
ربنا يبارك كل من شارك ويجعل العيد القادم عيد سعيد وقيامه حقيقية لكل شخص بعيد عن المسيح


----------



## bashaeran (31 مارس 2010)

*تسلم الفكر وربنا يباركك وبعون الله وانشاء الله موفق بنجاح اكثر *


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (31 مارس 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع

انا لسه بدرى عاليا عقبال ماوصل للمشركات دى كلها


----------



## بكلوج (1 أبريل 2010)

عقبال 4مليون مشترك وكل سنه وانتم طيبين[/size]


----------



## مجدى وبس (1 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك

مسابقة جميلة  وربنا يجعلنا من الفائزين


----------



## ملاك لورد (1 أبريل 2010)

* يارب ... نسيت أنه من أجلى شُتمت ولُعنت .. رذلوك واحتقروك .. وسمعت التعيير بأذنيك فلم تسخط ولم تغضب .. واحتملت الإنسحاق من أجل شقاوتى .. لطموك وتفلوا فى وجهك .. واحتملت كل شئ .. أذاقوك المر والخل .. وفرحوا وأنت تتحمل لأجلى !! .. فماذا أقول ؟ كل هذا من أجلى .. وأنا قط لم أحتمل كلمة تعيير أو ظلماً بسيطاً من أجلك  .   


القديس مار افرام السريانى

​*


----------



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2010)

همتكم يا احبة
لم يبقى سوى ايام قليلة لكي نصل للمشاركة رقم 2 مليون و فيها سنُحدد الفائز..


----------



## سمير عدلى (2 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يباركم ويعوض عليكم تعبكم


----------



## سمير عدلى (2 أبريل 2010)

جميلة جدا المسابقة وشكرا على تعب محبتكم
:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil


----------



## سامح وليم (2 أبريل 2010)

فكرة جميلة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## سمير عدلى (2 أبريل 2010)

مسابقة جامدة قوىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## بولا وديع (3 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بجد دة كتير جدا علينا 
ياريت تصللنا ياابن المسيح*​


----------



## ملاك لورد (3 أبريل 2010)

*
انظر كم احتمل المسيح من الأثمة ؟ وتأمل ذاك الجاهل الذى تفل فى وجهه بجسارة !! ... أيها المتجاسر الذى تفل فى وجه ابن الله ، من أعطاك القوة والبصاق والشفتين ... إلاّ هو !!  .   



القديس يعقوب السروجى





لا أحد يقول إن اللص بغير عمل ورث الحياة الأبدية .. لأن العمل الذى نجح فيه ، فشل فيه الرسل .. فى الوقت الذى اختفى فيه التلاميذ فى الكمائن .. رفع اللص صوته وتشجع على الإعتراف بإبن الله .. قدام الجاحدين .



القديس يعقوب السروجى*


----------



## samysad2008 (3 أبريل 2010)

اخرستوس انيستى +++اليسوس انيستى  تهانينا بعيد القيامة الى كل الاحبة وكل عام والجميع بخير    0000شكرااااا


----------



## bolbolm2009 (4 أبريل 2010)

المشاركات الفعاله طبعا مفيدة للجميع ويارب الجميع يشارك لكى يفيد الاخرين ويستفيد أيضا .


----------



## نانسي1980 (4 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم فعلاَ موقع ممتاز و شكرا ليك يا روك و كل سنة و انتم طيبين 
المسيح قام000 بالحقيقة قام


----------



## bolbolm2009 (5 أبريل 2010)

bolbolm2009 قال:


> (أخرستوس أنستى .......أليسوس أنستى) حقا لايوجد سلام دائم مثل سلام السيدالمسيح له كل المجد ألى الأبد يعطيه للنفس فتتعذى ويعطيه للجسد فيستريح من أتعابة وشهواته ويعطيه لخاصته فيجدون فرحا وإطمئنانا ويعطيه للمؤمنين فيذدادون رسوخا فى الإيمان ويعبرون به الآلام والتجارب والضيقات ....... أمين وسلام المسيح معنا الى الآبد


----------



## فيفيان2008 (7 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم فكرة جميلة تشجع على المشاركة وابداء الراى ربنا معاكم:286:


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

لم يبقى سوى اقل من 200 مشاركة لأيجاد الفائز


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

يا هادي

يا مسهل


----------



## kadi zaina (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هده الامبدرة ربي يسوع يباركم

لاول مرة تكلمت مع العائلة المسيحية شكرا لكم

شكراعلى المساند للجميع

شكرا على الاستماع و المتابعة ربي معكم و يباركم مسابقة ميمونة

مبروك على الفائز

السلام للجميع

ربنايباركك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

kadi zaina قال:


> اريد ان اسند على السرير و يسوع ياتي ويكلمني و يمسح وجهي و يقول لي لا تخافي انا معك و بقربكامين


 
قال رب المجد

لن اجد في اسرائيل كلها ايمان مثل هذا

و انا لم اجد ايمانا مثل هذا حتي عندي انا للاسف

امين يا رب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أبريل 2010)

يلا يازعيم فى انتظار  الفائز 
والف مبروك عليه
ومبروك للمنتدى اكتمال ال 2 مليون مشاركة واكتر
المشاركات: 2,000,026
ربنا يبارك كمان وكمان
​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

سيتم اعلان الفائز عن قريب جداً


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2010)

*مبروووك مقدما للفائز
*​


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههه
الف مبروك الة 
ربنا يبارك المنتدي لأجل مجد اسمة
*​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *مبروووك مقدما للفائز*​


 
للاسف ما ظبطت معك السنة هذه.. :t30:


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> للاسف ما ظبطت معك السنة هذه.. :t30:



*انا عارفه يا زعيم *
*اكيد الصدفه مش هتجمع مرتين ورا بعض:hlp:*
*والواحد نفسه يدي فرصه للناس التانيه
شايفه التضحيه قد ايه هههه
انا عندي اقتراح *
*ما نخمن زي السنه اللي فاتت*

​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *انا عارفه يا زعيم *
> 
> *اكيد الصدفه مش هتجمع مرتين ورا بعض:hlp:*
> *والواحد نفسه يدي فرصه للناس التانيه*
> ...


 
انا موافق
سمعوني تخميناتكم..


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2010)

*يارب بارك دايمآ فى الموقع وخليه لمجد اسمك القدوس...
مبروووووووووووووووووك للكل مش للفايز بس...لأن الكل أكيد أستفاد من الموقع بقراءته للمواضيع...*






​


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2010)

*طب اقول انا اول تخمين اسمشيل*​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

غلط ياميرو..


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

*انا بقول كوكو مان
او كليمو


مبروك عليكي السنة اللي فاتت
متوجة بطل قديم
اقصد سابقا:t30:
هههههههههه
*​


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *انا بقول كوكو مان
> او كليمو
> 
> 
> ...


*الله يبارك فيك يا جوجو يا خويا عقبالك
يلا عايزه افرح باللي هيجي بعدي ههههههههههههههه


اممممممم 
بص بقي يا روك جواب نهائي كليمو*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *انا بقول كوكو مان*
> 
> *او كليمو*
> **​
> ...


 
out...
try again...


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

*اكيييييييييييييد مش انا هههههههههه
الف مبروك مقدما للفائز
*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *الله يبارك فيك يا جوجو يا خويا عقبالك*
> *يلا عايزه افرح باللي هيجي بعدي ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> ...


 
اتصلي بصديق.. الاجابة غلط..


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
عسل يا روك بأمانة ربنا

اممم
طيب مرمورة جيسوس
او سويتي كوكي جيرل
يلا بقي خليها اي حاجة صح وهاتلي شيكولاة
*​


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2010)

ممكن اكون انا ههههههههههه
متهيالى ممكن+ Cupid +  و الله اعلم 
مبروووووووووك مقدما للى يفوز​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

*مين طيب يا روك عاوزين نفهم
*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *عسل يا روك بأمانة ربنا*​
> *اممم*
> ...


 
بلاش غش يا مان
اسم واحد في كل مشاركة :t30:
اول اسم غلط..


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2010)

*خلالاص انا اتصلت بالصديق وكان رايه جوجو*
*قول صح بقي ياروك*​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> ممكن اكون انا ههههههههههه​
> متهيالى ممكن+ cupid + و الله اعلم
> 
> مبروووووووووك مقدما للى يفوز​


 

للأسف.. انت كنت قريب جداً عن الفوز.. لكن سبقك عضو اخر..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2010)

*أكيد مش أنا

أنا هخمن وأقول كليمو

صح ولا غلط

ومبروك للفائز وعقبال ال 100 مليون​*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

كيوبيد مين يا مقدسه زيزا هههههههههه
انا بقالى كتيير مش متابع ومعتقدش انى مشاركاتى فيها استفاده للمتصفح المسيحى لان دى كانت من ضمن الشروط هههههههههه
شوفى غيرى يا زيزا


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *مين طيب يا روك عاوزين نفهم*


 
بنلعب اهو مين الي يحزر اسم الفائز بالمسابقة.. و انا هاقول اول ما تحزروا الاسم..


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

دونااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

يوحنااااااااااااااااا


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *خلالاص انا اتصلت بالصديق وكان رايه جوجو*
> 
> *قول صح بقي ياروك*​


 
كمان غلط.. يا موعين


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> للأسف.. انت كنت قريب جداً عن الفوز.. لكن سبقك عضو اخر..



30:  30:  30: 
ههيييييييييييييييييييه طلعت برة 
كان فى الاستاذ عماد كان نشيط الصبح ممكن يكون هو    ‏emad ma


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أكيد مش أنا​*
> 
> *أنا هخمن وأقول كليمو*​
> *صح ولا غلط*​
> ...


 

غلط يا مايكل..


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> بنلعب اهو مين الي يحزر اسم الفائز بالمسابقة.. و انا هاقول اول ما تحزروا الاسم..




*بجد مش مشكله مين الفائز اهم حاجه انا حاسس انك سعيد يارب ديما تكون سعيد
ويكون منتدانا سبب بركه لناس كتيير *


----------



## youhnna (7 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

هو طيب رتبة مشرف او مبارك
سهلها يا زعيم


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> بلاش غش يا مان
> اسم واحد في كل مشاركة :t30:
> اول اسم غلط..


*هههههههههههه
يبقي هو تاني اسم
كوكي سويتي جيرل
وهات الشيكولاة بقي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> كيوبيد مين يا مقدسه زيزا هههههههههه
> انا بقالى كتيير مش متابع ومعتقدش انى مشاركاتى فيها استفاده للمتصفح المسيحى لان دى كانت من ضمن الشروط هههههههههه
> شوفى غيرى يا زيزا



:new6: ماشى يا عم اديك اتقلشت انت كمان 
ندور على حد تانى


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2010)

طيب هي عضو (ه)
وانا راي من راي كليمو دونا


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> كيوبيد مين يا مقدسه زيزا هههههههههه
> انا بقالى كتيير مش متابع ومعتقدش انى مشاركاتى فيها استفاده للمتصفح المسيحى لان دى كانت من ضمن الشروط هههههههههه
> شوفى غيرى يا زيزا


 
الشروط بتقول ان المشاركة لازم ما تكونش شكر و بس، بس فيها محتوى فيه معلومة.. مسيحية ولا مش مسيحية..


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2010)

فعلا ممكن يكون استاذ النهيسى ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

بقول كمان يا روك لازم يكون مشارك طول النهار
وبجد
مش فاتح وبس ممكن تغير دي

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

*يا روك اللي يخمن صح يفوز هو كمان مع اللي فاز
ماحنا مش هنخمن ببلاش
هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

ميييييييييييييييين


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*اخر شيء

ما فيش غيرها

زميلتي جبلان
وهات الحلوينة
*


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2010)

ينفع اقول حد تانى ؟!!!!!!!
+ jesus servant + صح ولا نو ؟!؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

انا بخمن انه salvation


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> ينفع اقول حد تانى ؟!!!!!!!
> + jesus servant + صح ولا نو ؟!؟؟؟؟؟


*
اعتقد مبارك وما فوق يا زيزا*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> دونااااااااااااا


 


كليمو قال:


> يوحنااااااااااااااااا


 
اوت يا كليمو.. حاول مرة ثانية..


----------



## youhnna (7 أبريل 2010)

*اسمشيال
او
روزى*


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*نقول كاندي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> دونااااااااااااا





mero_engel قال:


> طيب هي عضو (ه)
> وانا راي من راي كليمو دونا



*خلاص بقى يا روك متكسفش مشرفينك وكسبنى وامرك لله :t30:
 لا مش انا يلا بقى يكفينى شرف المحاوله وروك هيعمل حسابى افوز السنه الجايه ههههههه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

قول بقي يا روك لافجر المنتدي ههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *بجد مش مشكله مين الفائز اهم حاجه انا حاسس انك سعيد يارب ديما تكون سعيد*
> *ويكون منتدانا سبب بركه لناس كتيير *


 
في حد المسيح في حياته و ما يفرح.. نعم تأتي اوقات صعبة و تمر و يرجع المسيح يرسم الفرحة على وجوهنا و قلوبنا..


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروووووووك لمنتدانا على ال 2مليون مشاركه
عقبال ال3 مليون​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> النهيسى


 
غلط يا يوحنا..


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

*يا روك
طيب ماتكسبني واعملك ديسكوند

ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *يبقي هو تاني اسم*
> *كوكي سويتي جيرل*
> ...


 
و لا حتى ثاني اسم
ماعتقدت اصلاً انها كانت موجودة في المنتدى وقت المشاركة رقم مليون.


----------



## youhnna (7 أبريل 2010)

يبقى مفيش غير ماى روك


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

*كوبتك مرمر*​


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

*هابي انجل*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

هعيط و اغرق المنتدي انتا حر بقي

:090104~384::190vu::190vu::190vu::190vu::190vu:


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> طيب هي عضو (ه)
> وانا راي من راي كليمو دونا


 


كليمو قال:


> هو طيب رتبة مشرف او مبارك
> سهلها يا زعيم


 
لا للغش.. ما تسألوا اسم الفائز و نخلص بقى؟

لكن 3 وسائل مساعدة و هي عبارة عن ثلاثة اسئلة لا تشمل اسم الفائز او رقم عضويته..

اتفقوا بينكم على تقديم السؤال الأول..


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> لا للغش.. ما تسألوا اسم الفائز و نخلص بقى؟
> 
> لكن 3 وسائل مساعدة و هي عبارة عن ثلاثة اسئلة لا تشمل اسم الفائز او رقم عضويته..
> 
> اتفقوا بينكم على تقديم السؤال الأول..


*غش اية يا زعيم
انت لازم تساعدنا
انت مش عايزنا نكسب بالتخمين دة ولا اية
ههههههه
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

من يكون ؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

*طيب اسم الفائز اتقال بس اتقال فى مشاركه وكان تانى اسم عشان كدا انت معلقتش عليه؟
والمشاركه كانت فى انهى قسم
*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بقول كمان يا روك لازم يكون مشارك طول النهار
> وبجد
> مش فاتح وبس ممكن تغير دي
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


 
بلا مصايب يا كليمو.. خليك فاعل خير..




just member قال:


> *يا روك اللي يخمن صح يفوز هو كمان مع اللي فاز*
> 
> *ماحنا مش هنخمن ببلاش*
> *هههههههههههه*​


 
الشخص الذي سيخمن الفائز بصورة صحيحة سيأخذ هدية الفائز بدلاً عنه.. تمام؟


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

طيب يا زعيم  مشرف او مبارك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

> الشخص الذي سيخمن الفائز بصورة صحيحة سيأخذ هدية الفائز بدلاً عنه.. تمام؟


 
حرااااااااااااااااام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

ممكن تكون apsoti


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *اخر شيء*
> 
> *ما فيش غيرها*
> 
> ...


 
لا غلط يا كليمو..


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> طيب يا زعيم  مشرف او مبارك



*مظبوط لونه ايه و رتبته علشان نقدر نخمن براحتنا *


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> بلا مصايب يا كليمو.. خليك فاعل خير..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




طيب يا زعيم بتكلم عشان سلامة الاختيار

ممكن يكون دخل خمس دقايق 

كتب مشاركة المليوني

تقبلها حضرتك

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> الشخص الذي سيخمن الفائز بصورة صحيحة سيأخذ هدية الفائز بدلاً عنه.. تمام؟



*ههههههههههه
حرام عليك يا روك
طيب اقولك اية
شو رأيك لو بجيبلك لينك لقايمة المتواجدين وانت تختار منها الاسم وتنسبة ليا
سهلة اهة

*​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> ينفع اقول حد تانى ؟!!!!!!!
> + jesus servant + صح ولا نو ؟!؟؟؟؟؟


 
نو يا zezza


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

طب ازرق و لا برتقاني ولا زيتي و لا دهبي ولا احمر

ما فئته


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ميييييييييييييييين


 


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> قول بقي يا روك لافجر المنتدي ههههههههههه


 
عضو في المنتدى.. بالراحة :t30:



كليمو قال:


> *اعتقد مبارك وما فوق يا زيزا*


 
فعلاً عضو مبارك فما فوق..


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2010)

*خلاص خلاص يا جماعه متتعبوش نفسكم*
*انا اللي فزت زي السنه اللي فاتت*
*ميرسي يا زعيم*​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *اسمشيال*
> *او*
> *روزى*


 


كليمو قال:


> *نقول كاندي*


 

لا للأسف ولا واحد منهم..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

اهو سهلها يا جماعه

خمنوا بقي


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *خلاص بقى يا روك متكسفش مشرفينك وكسبنى وامرك لله :t30:*
> *لا مش انا يلا بقى يكفينى شرف المحاوله وروك هيعمل حسابى افوز السنه الجايه ههههههه*


 
فضحتينا يا دونا.. 
خلاص مشاركة ال 3 ملايين انتِ الي فايزة فيها..


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههههاية رأيك اعمل نفسي مش واخد بالي خالص واغلس عليك واقولك 
فراشة مسيحية
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
اصلها وحشتنا يا روك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

* طيب اسميشال*


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2010)

مش يا روك انت قولت انى كنت قريبة منها 
خلاص اتحلت.. ادينى انت الهدية و اكيد صاحب المشاركة الفايزة هيسامح .. انا و هو واحد هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

ظللللللللللللللم كدا يا دونا تاخدي نصيب غيرك هههههههههه

انا برشح يا جماعه *خادمه رب المجد او * ‏*mikel coco*

ايه رايكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *خلاص خلاص يا جماعه متتعبوش نفسكم*
> *انا اللي فزت زي السنه اللي فاتت*
> *ميرسي يا زعيم*​



*هششش من هنا :smil8:
انتى كسبتى المره اللى فاتت السنه دى نائب يكسب السنه الجايه روك 
احنا لسه هنتعب نفسنا ونختار :t30:*


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> فضحتينا يا دونا..
> خلاص مشاركة ال 3 ملايين انتِ الي فايزة فيها..


*هههههههههه
يا بخت من كان الريس حبيبة
المعروف ان الكوسة في مصر بس
لكن توصل لحد العراق اهو دة بقي اللي مش ممكن
ههههههههههههههه
يلا يا دون دون مبروك عليكي مقدما
*​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *طيب اسم الفائز اتقال بس اتقال فى مشاركه وكان تانى اسم عشان كدا انت معلقتش عليه؟*
> *والمشاركه كانت فى انهى قسم*


 
لو قلت القسم سيكون من السهل الكشف عن الفائز..



كليمو قال:


> طيب يا زعيم مشرف او مبارك


 
طيب للتسهيل نقول الفائز ليس عضو مبارك.. تمام؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

ممكن تاسوني كوينا


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> حرااااااااااااااااام


 
براحتك..



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> ممكن تكون apsoti


 
ولا حتى ابسوتي..


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

كويس هانت


توين


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> طيب للتسهيل نقول الفائز ليس عضو مبارك.. تمام؟


*استني عليا وانا اجيبلك كل اسماء المشرفين كل اسم في مشاركة
وبعدها النواب
ومش هيفضل غيرك وكوبتك يا حبيب المسيح

هههههههههه
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

> براحتك..


 
طب قول يا روك و الشاي و القهوه و الكيك عليا انا هههههههههههه و الشيبسي كمان يا عم


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

*اوسي نو*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> فضحتينا يا دونا..
> خلاص مشاركة ال 3 ملايين انتِ الي فايزة فيها..



*قصدك ان اتفاقنا كان لازم يبقى سر :11azy:
طيب احذف بقى محدش اخد باله هههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *يا روك*​
> 
> *طيب ماتكسبني واعملك ديسكوند*
> **
> *ههههههههههههههه*​


 
غيرك كان اشطر ههه
الموضوع وصل للرشاوي يا زلمة..



youhnna قال:


> يبقى مفيش غير ماى روك


 
و اخيراً تم ترشيحي..
لكن ما سر استبعادكم لي بكوني الفائز؟ اما حاجة تقهر :t30:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *قصدك ان اتفاقنا كان لازم يبقى سر :11azy:*
> *طيب احذف بقى محدش اخد باله هههههههه*


 
انا اخدت بالي دا كفايه هههههههه


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2010)

ينفع ماما كاندى ؟!!!!!!!!!candy shop

هقول تانى emad ma​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*كوبتك مان*


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

*فيتا  او تويتي
وماتقولش كل واحد لوحدة دول اخوات عادي يعني

*​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *كوبتك مرمر*​


 



just member قال:


> *هابي انجل*​


 
غلط يا مان..



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> هعيط و اغرق المنتدي انتا حر بقي
> 
> :090104~384::190vu::190vu::190vu::190vu::190vu:


 
كبري عقلك..


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*طيب ممكن فريدي*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

*صدق المثل القائل*

*الفضول قتل القطه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *طيب ممكن فريدي*


 
مكنش موجود وقتها انا متابعه

ممكن يكون طحبوش


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> طيب يا زعيم بتكلم عشان سلامة الاختيار
> 
> ممكن يكون دخل خمس دقايق
> 
> ...


 
ما تخافش الفائز كان موجود من الصبح و تاعب نفسه مشاركات بعد مشاركات..


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> غيرك كان اشطر ههه
> الموضوع وصل للرشاوي يا زلمة..
> 
> 
> ...


*
هههههههههه
الطيب احسن يا روك
لالا انا مش موافق انك تفوز
ماليش دعوة
ولا اقولك اوكي موافق بس الجايزة بالنص
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> انا اخدت بالي دا كفايه هههههههه



*عيب ده احنا حتى اصحاب
خلاص بالنص واكتمى السر :heat:*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> *مظبوط لونه ايه و رتبته علشان نقدر نخمن براحتنا *


 
اللون ليس اخضر.. احزرها بقى؟


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*اسد الغابة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *هههههههههه
> يا بخت من كان الريس حبيبة
> المعروف ان الكوسة في مصر بس
> لكن توصل لحد العراق اهو دة بقي اللي مش ممكن
> ...



*الله يبارك فيك يا جوجو عقبالك 30:
ادينا بنضحى وبنوفر للز عيم هيبعت الهديتين مره واحده توفيررررررررررا للنفقات :t30:*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

مكنش موجود


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

*روك انا  بقول just member
ماتكسفنيش بقي دة واد طيب اوي
كسبة ولو علي سبيل المجاملة
حتي ولو بالكوسة
ومش هقول لحدا

هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *حرام عليك يا روك*
> *طيب اقولك اية*
> ...


 
لا للغش..



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> طب ازرق و لا برتقاني ولا زيتي و لا دهبي ولا احمر
> 
> ما فئته


 
اللون ليس اخضر.. سهلة...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

يمكن الفائز من تيار الغلابه المستضعفين الضعفاء 

الا و هم

الاعضاء العاديين اصحاب اللون الازرق و القلب الابيض زيي

و هم الاغلبيه الكاسحه و هم شعب المنتدي

انا الشعب هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

* طيب نقول مااااااااريا*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *خلاص خلاص يا جماعه متتعبوش نفسكم*
> 
> *انا اللي فزت زي السنه اللي فاتت*
> *ميرسي يا زعيم*​


 
لا لا ميرو، الفائز شخص اخر غيرك.




just member قال:


> *ههههههههههههههاية رأيك اعمل نفسي مش واخد بالي خالص واغلس عليك واقولك *
> 
> *فراشة مسيحية*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
ربنا يحفظها هي وعائلتها



كليمو قال:


> * طيب اسميشال*


 
ركز يا كليمة.. قلنا العضو الفائز ليس مبارك و ليس اخضر..


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> لا للغش..
> 
> 
> 
> اللون ليس اخضر.. سهلة...



*ايوه تبقى اورانج
سهله خالص اهى 30:*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> مش يا روك انت قولت انى كنت قريبة منها
> خلاص اتحلت.. ادينى انت الهدية و اكيد صاحب المشاركة الفايزة هيسامح .. انا و هو واحد هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

هههههه تصدق حل مقنع.. هات عنوانك..


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*طيب قلنا ماريا*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> كويس هانت
> 
> 
> توين


 
ولا حتى توين..




just member قال:


> *استني عليا وانا اجيبلك كل اسماء المشرفين كل اسم في مشاركة*
> 
> *وبعدها النواب*
> *ومش هيفضل غيرك وكوبتك يا حبيب المسيح*
> ...


 
و انا بالانتظار..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

انه من الشعب الازرق المستضعف مثلي

ازرق


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *يا بخت من كان الريس حبيبة*
> *المعروف ان الكوسة في مصر بس*
> ...


 
قصدك الدنمارك :t30:


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *اوسي نو*​


 
نو..



dona nabil قال:


> *قصدك ان اتفاقنا كان لازم يبقى سر :11azy:*
> *طيب احذف بقى محدش اخد باله هههههههه*


 
لو تذكروا للسنة الجاية سنستعمل سلاح ايقاف العضوية.. بسيطة..


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> هههههه تصدق حل مقنع.. هات عنوانك..



30:  30:  30: 30:
خلاص بقى اسكتوا شوية انا اللى هاخدها 
بص يا روك العنوان سهل خالص 
اول المنتدى على ايدك اليمين و انت من جى ورا هههههههههه 
اسأل بس  عن زيزا و الف مين يدلك هيقولولك هى فين .. مستنياك هههههههههه30:


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*قلناهم كلهم يا زعيم



*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

*اغريغوريوس او مولكا او عماد ما
*


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*لا يكون مش بمنتدانا*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> ينفع ماما كاندى ؟!!!!!!!!!candy shop​
> 
> 
> هقول تانى emad ma


 
لا كاندي ولا عماد..



كليمو قال:


> *كوبتك مان*


 
لم يكن متواجد فيوقتها..




just member قال:


> *فيتا او تويتي*
> *وماتقولش كل واحد لوحدة دول اخوات عادي يعني*
> **​




لا الجبنة و لا الزيتونة، قصدي ولا اختها​ ​


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> لو تذكروا للسنة الجاية سنستعمل سلاح ايقاف العضوية.. بسيطة..


*
ههههههههههههههه هي وصلت لحد كدة
لا يا روك قولي انك مش انت اللي قايل الكلام دة
هههههههههههههه
علي فكرة ماتقلقش
انا عندي زهايمر جاااااااامد
بس كلة بحسابة:t9:
*​


----------



## Twin (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> ولا حتى توين..
> ..


 
:smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

*صوت الرب*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> :smil8::smil8::smil8:


 
انتا الي مكنتش منور وقتها زعلان ليه ههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *طيب ممكن فريدي*


 


+gospel of truth+ قال:


> مكنش موجود وقتها انا متابعه
> 
> ممكن يكون طحبوش


 

لا فريدي غير متواجد.. 


+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *صدق المثل القائل*
> 
> *الفضول قتل القطه*


 
ايه دخله بالموضوع؟


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*انطونيوس*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *الطيب احسن يا روك*
> *لالا انا مش موافق انك تفوز*
> *ماليش دعوة*
> *ولا اقولك اوكي موافق بس الجايزة بالنص*​


 
كلمتك على العين و الراس.. تم استبعاد اسمي عن الفوز.



كليمو قال:


> *اسد الغابة*


 
و لا حتى اسد الغابة.




just member قال:


> *روك انا بقول just member*
> 
> *ماتكسفنيش بقي دة واد طيب اوي*
> *كسبة ولو علي سبيل المجاملة*
> ...


 
و لا انت يا انت


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2010)

*ماشي ماشي ياروك خليك اتفرج علينا كده واحنا في الحيره دي*
*ومش راضي تمدلنا ايدك بالمساعده*
*وانا مصره انه كليمو بقي *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

> ايه دخله بالموضوع؟


 
هههههههههههه دا لب الموضوع يا روك

مش شايفنا كلنا ميتين من الفضول يا زعيم


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

طيب 
نقول مشرف قسم الرياضه 

‏*SALVATION*​


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

*:heat:انا تعبت 
عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:36_1_4:

*​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> * طيب نقول مااااااااريا*


 


كليمو قال:


> *طيب قلنا ماريا*


 

ولا ماريا



dona nabil قال:


> *ايوه تبقى اورانج*
> *سهله خالص اهى 30:*


 
الفائز لونه ليس برتقالي.. سهلت..


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *ماشي ماشي ياروك خليك اتفرج علينا كده واحنا في الحيره دي*
> *ومش راضي تمدلنا ايدك بالمساعده*
> *وانا مصره انه كليمو بقي *​



الزعيم عارف اني انا
بس تاركها للاخر
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

يبقي يا مشرف يا عضو عادي


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2010)

انا تعبت 
ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ؟​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> 30: 30: 30: 30:
> خلاص بقى اسكتوا شوية انا اللى هاخدها
> بص يا روك العنوان سهل خالص
> اول المنتدى على ايدك اليمين و انت من جى ورا هههههههههه
> اسأل بس عن زيزا و الف مين يدلك هيقولولك هى فين .. مستنياك هههههههههه30:


 
تم ارسال الهدية.. قبل الاعلان عن الفائز..



كليمو قال:


> *قلناهم كلهم يا زعيم*


 
لا يا كليمو..



+ Cupid + قال:


> *اغريغوريوس او مولكا او عماد ما*


 
و لا واحد منهم :t9:


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*يبقى فادية*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

*احنا هنوصل فى الموضوع دا للمشاركه رقم 3 مليون ومش هنعرف:new6::new6:
*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> :smil8::smil8::smil8:


 
انا مالي؟ حد قالك تنام في وقت المشاركة رقم مليونين؟




just member قال:


> *صوت الرب*​


 ولا حتى صوت الرب


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*ولا انطونيس*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *انطونيوس*


 
ولا انطونيوس




mero_engel قال:


> *ماشي ماشي ياروك خليك اتفرج علينا كده واحنا في الحيره دي*
> 
> *ومش راضي تمدلنا ايدك بالمساعده*
> *وانا مصره انه كليمو بقي *​


 
انا ساعدت و قلت الفائز:
ليس مبارك و لا يحمل اللون الاخضر
ليس دونا او ابسوتي (يعني ليس نائب عام) و بالتالي لا يحمل اللون البرتقال
ليس عضو عادي، يعني من عضو مبارك فما اعلى
ليس احد الاعضاء المحاورين

سهلة، صح؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

بسيطه

مشرف ....

انا شاطره اهو


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههه هو فى اية
انا جيت متأخر باين:d​*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الزعيم عارف اني انا
> بس تاركها للاخر
> هههههههههههههههه


 
لا كليمو.. حظاً اوفر السنة القادمة او التي بعدها..




zezza قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
شد حيلك..


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *يبقى فادية*


 
هي موجودة في المنتدى اصلا؟


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 أبريل 2010)

*فهموووووووووووونى
ههههههه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

*cobcob
او
**Fadie
او
**SALVATION
او* *أسد الغابة*

او
خش هنا وقولنا مين فى دول ههههههههههههههه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showgroups.php


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

مشاركتى هى اللى صح لانها لم يتم الرد عليها
صح يا زعيم​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*يبقى بيتررررررررر*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *احنا هنوصل فى الموضوع دا للمشاركه رقم 3 مليون ومش هنعرف:new6::new6:*


 
المشوار طويل
الفائز بمسابقة المليون وصل موضوع للالف مشاركة قبل الإعلان عنه.. http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64675


----------



## asmicheal (7 أبريل 2010)

مكاريوس ابن فراشة مسيحية 

اكتر واحد فاهم كل حاجة هنا

ويستاهل الجايزة 

الف مبروك مكاريوس 











هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> بسيطه
> 
> مشرف ....
> 
> انا شاطره اهو


 
شطورة..


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> نو..
> 
> 
> 
> لو تذكروا للسنة الجاية سنستعمل سلاح ايقاف العضوية.. بسيطة..



*ههههه حل ديمقراطى ميطلعش  غير من زعيم ديمقراطى 30:
*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *cobcob*
> *او*
> *fadie*
> *او*
> ...


 
لا للغش.. قلنا اسم واحد بس..




kokoman قال:


> مشاركتى هى اللى صح لانها لم يتم الرد عليها
> 
> صح يا زعيم​


 
لم انتبه لاي مشاركة تقصد.. الرابط لو سمحت



كليمو قال:


> *يبقى بيتررررررررر*


 
ولا بيتر


----------



## asmicheal (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> المشوار طويل
> الفائز بمسابقة المليون وصل موضوع للالف مشاركة قبل الإعلان عنه.. http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64675


 

:download:

طيب بقى 
ربنا يعطينا طولة العمر 

هاعرفة فى الابدية 

سى يو


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> مكاريوس ابن فراشة مسيحية
> 
> اكتر واحد فاهم كل حاجة هنا
> 
> ...


 
عليه العوض و منه العوض..

حليتها يعني؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> ولا ماريا
> 
> 
> 
> الفائز لونه ليس برتقالي.. سهلت..



*ده ظلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللم :smil8:*


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2010)

اخر كلام عندى 

johnnie 

صح ولا نو برضه ؟!!!​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> اخر كلام عندى​
> 
> johnnie ​
> 
> صح ولا نو برضه ؟!!!​


 
نو.. كالعادة..


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> لم انتبه لاي مشاركة تقصد.. الرابط لو سمحت


 
هنا يا زعيم
   #*205*​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

للتسهيل.. الفائز هو احد المشرفين..
سهلة، صح؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

انا قولتهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

يمكن يكون salvation


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> لا كليمو.. حظاً اوفر السنة القادمة او التي بعدها..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*لا اللى بعدها محدش يقرب من اللى جايه انا حاجزاها :smil8: *


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> نو.. كالعادة..







طلعت نو 



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> للتسهيل.. الفائز هو احد المشرفين..
> سهلة، صح؟


 
بالتأكيد سهله يا زعيم​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

> عليه العوض و منه العوض..
> 
> حليتها يعني؟


 
بتتكلم مصري احسن مننا علي فكره يا زعيم


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

*مفيش غير استاذتى امه 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

يمكن

*Coptic MarMar*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> اخر كلام عندى​
> 
> johnnie ​
> 
> صح ولا نو برضه ؟!!!​


 


+ Cupid + قال:


> *مفيش غير استاذتى امه *


 


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> يمكن
> 
> *Coptic MarMar*


 
كلهم غلط... :t30:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

*KOKOMAN*90,168*كليمو*74,481*SALVATION**KOKOMAN*90,168*كليمو*74,481*SALVATION*يبقي salvation او kokoman


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

*بس انا عرفته يبقى اكيد جوست هو اللى عمل المشاركه رقم اتنين مليون
*


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

انا شايف ان المسابقة خلصت مين صاحب المشاركة رقم 2000000


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

*اسم الصليب
الاجابة رقم 12039
في صفحة 710
شغال ولا اغير
ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

يبقي انت يا ‏*just member* 

ههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> انا شايف ان المسابقة خلصت مين صاحب المشاركة رقم 2000000


 
روك مجننا مش راضي يقول هههههههه

صحي النوم يا طحبوش


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

:t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## asmicheal (7 أبريل 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> بتتكلم مصري احسن مننا علي فكره يا زعيم


 

:download:

لما بيتنقط من غلاسة المصرى 
بيرد بالمصرى 

يا بنتى روك من الد اصدقائى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

ازيك يا تروث و عرفتي منين اني نايم ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لما بيتنقط من غلاسة المصرى
> بيرد بالمصرى
> ...


 
طب بس اسكتي ليطيرنا احنا الاتنين هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش, ‏*+ Cupid +*, ‏+GOSPEL OF TRUTH++, ‏200madona, ‏3llam, ‏ملاك فوزىرمزى, ‏ماجو2010, ‏ماريا ميلاد, ‏مارينا عطية, ‏*anosh*, ‏*asmicheal*+, ‏ateef, ‏aymoon22, ‏*مورا مارون*, ‏منصور بشرى, ‏b.barby86, ‏beshouy, ‏boy ba, ‏caby, ‏الحق حق, ‏*candy shop*, ‏العبد الخاطيء, ‏cdef450, ‏*christianbible5*, ‏ConfusedMan, ‏*انت الفادي*, ‏اندرينا, ‏*Dona Nabil*+, ‏باحث بصدق, ‏egyptianman, ‏*emad ma*, ‏emi960, ‏ewe68435, ‏fofo.com, ‏gofy, ‏hero mena gerges, ‏*خادمة رب المجد*, ‏داود 2010, ‏*حبة خردل*, ‏*Jesus Son 261*, ‏jojo_angelic, ‏*just member*, ‏Kerlos-love-Jesus, ‏kmm_207, ‏*kokohunter*, ‏*KOKOMAN*, ‏manl, ‏marvenjoker, ‏mina alfy, ‏Mr.kajo, ‏Mr.Maichel, ‏*My Rock*, ‏*راحيل ناجى*, ‏*oesi_no*, ‏*سعاد2*, ‏*صوت صارخ*, ‏*سندريلا2009*+, ‏*QuarTrieguide*, ‏said5888, ‏sizer555, ‏*tasoni queena*+, ‏tawfik jesus, ‏Tolerant, ‏عماد موسى ذكى, ‏عابد يهوه, ‏*عاشقة البابا كيرلس*+, ‏عاطف عجايبى, ‏عزب الازهرى, ‏wael_saqer, ‏*فيبى 2010*, ‏فرايم حبيب, ‏*youhnna*, ‏zh5004ei1, ‏نجدى فرج, ‏نرمين روميل, ‏نغم, ‏*نقابى تاجى*, ‏ضال ومغترب, ‏*طارررطوووس*, ‏*كليمو*


واحد من دول بقا يا زعيم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ازيك يا تروث و عرفتي منين اني نايم ؟


 
باين عليك ههههههههههههههه انت مش متابع خالص

انا منيح يا زلمه:smil16:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> طحبوش, ‏*+ cupid +*, ‏+gospel of truth++, ‏200madona, ‏3llam, ‏ملاك فوزىرمزى, ‏ماجو2010, ‏ماريا ميلاد, ‏مارينا عطية, ‏*anosh*, ‏*asmicheal*+, ‏ateef, ‏aymoon22, ‏*مورا مارون*, ‏منصور بشرى, ‏b.barby86, ‏beshouy, ‏boy ba, ‏caby, ‏الحق حق, ‏*candy shop*, ‏العبد الخاطيء, ‏cdef450, ‏*christianbible5*, ‏confusedman, ‏*انت الفادي*, ‏اندرينا, ‏*dona nabil*+, ‏باحث بصدق, ‏egyptianman, ‏*emad ma*, ‏emi960, ‏ewe68435, ‏fofo.com, ‏gofy, ‏hero mena gerges, ‏*خادمة رب المجد*, ‏داود 2010, ‏*حبة خردل*, ‏*jesus son 261*, ‏jojo_angelic, ‏*just member*, ‏kerlos-love-jesus, ‏kmm_207, ‏*kokohunter*, ‏*kokoman*, ‏manl, ‏marvenjoker, ‏mina alfy, ‏mr.kajo, ‏mr.maichel, ‏*my rock*, ‏*راحيل ناجى*, ‏*oesi_no*, ‏*سعاد2*, ‏*صوت صارخ*, ‏*سندريلا2009*+, ‏*quartrieguide*, ‏said5888, ‏sizer555, ‏*tasoni queena*+, ‏tawfik jesus, ‏tolerant, ‏عماد موسى ذكى, ‏عابد يهوه, ‏*عاشقة البابا كيرلس*+, ‏عاطف عجايبى, ‏عزب الازهرى, ‏wael_saqer, ‏*فيبى 2010*, ‏فرايم حبيب, ‏*youhnna*, ‏zh5004ei1, ‏نجدى فرج, ‏نرمين روميل, ‏نغم, ‏*نقابى تاجى*, ‏ضال ومغترب, ‏*طارررطوووس*, ‏*كليمو*
> 
> 
> واحد من دول بقا يا زعيم


 
انت دخلت في لب الموضوع و جبت من الاخر يا بني


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

يا تروث انت بنت بقولو منيحة مش منيح منيح دي للرجالة كل ما بتتكلمي شامي بحسك راجل هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

لاني معرفش الفرق بين المذكر و المؤنث في الشامي كيفه هههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

قلنا يا زعيم تعبنا خلاص


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *بس انا عرفته يبقى اكيد جوست هو اللى عمل المشاركه رقم اتنين مليون*


 


+gospel of truth+ قال:


> يبقي انت يا ‏*just member*
> 
> ههههههههه


 
لا مش هو..


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*طيب يا زعيم مش ببالنا بقى

كل المشرفين ذكرناهم

ما عدا نيو مان
بس مش بيتواجد*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> :t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:​


 
مالك يا كوكو؟



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لما بيتنقط من غلاسة المصرى
> بيرد بالمصرى
> ...


 
يعني بتعترفي انك غلستي..


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> طحبوش, ‏*+ cupid +*, ‏+gospel of truth++, ‏200madona, ‏3llam, ‏ملاك فوزىرمزى, ‏ماجو2010, ‏ماريا ميلاد, ‏مارينا عطية, ‏*anosh*, ‏*asmicheal*+, ‏ateef, ‏aymoon22, ‏*مورا مارون*, ‏منصور بشرى, ‏b.barby86, ‏beshouy, ‏boy ba, ‏caby, ‏الحق حق, ‏*candy shop*, ‏العبد الخاطيء, ‏cdef450, ‏*christianbible5*, ‏confusedman, ‏*انت الفادي*, ‏اندرينا, ‏*dona nabil*+, ‏باحث بصدق, ‏egyptianman, ‏*emad ma*, ‏emi960, ‏ewe68435, ‏fofo.com, ‏gofy, ‏hero mena gerges, ‏*خادمة رب المجد*, ‏داود 2010, ‏*حبة خردل*, ‏*jesus son 261*, ‏jojo_angelic, ‏*just member*, ‏kerlos-love-jesus, ‏kmm_207, ‏*kokohunter*, ‏*kokoman*, ‏manl, ‏marvenjoker, ‏mina alfy, ‏mr.kajo, ‏mr.maichel, ‏*my rock*, ‏*راحيل ناجى*, ‏*oesi_no*, ‏*سعاد2*, ‏*صوت صارخ*, ‏*سندريلا2009*+, ‏*quartrieguide*, ‏said5888, ‏sizer555, ‏*tasoni queena*+, ‏tawfik jesus, ‏tolerant, ‏عماد موسى ذكى, ‏عابد يهوه, ‏*عاشقة البابا كيرلس*+, ‏عاطف عجايبى, ‏عزب الازهرى, ‏wael_saqer, ‏*فيبى 2010*, ‏فرايم حبيب, ‏*youhnna*, ‏zh5004ei1, ‏نجدى فرج, ‏نرمين روميل, ‏نغم, ‏*نقابى تاجى*, ‏ضال ومغترب, ‏*طارررطوووس*, ‏*كليمو*
> 
> 
> واحد من دول بقا يا زعيم


 
تصدق ولا واحد منهم..


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> مالك يا كوكو؟
> 
> 
> 
> يعني بتعترفي انك غلستي..


*
انت بتخاطري من جديد اسميشال
ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)




----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *طيب يا زعيم مش ببالنا بقى*
> 
> *كل المشرفين ذكرناهم*
> 
> ...


 
و لا نيومان
لسة في مشرف واحد..


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

*KOKOMAN* 
*كليمو* 
*SALVATION* 
*candy shop* 
*النهيسى* 
*فراشة مسيحية* 
*Dona Nabil* 
*swety koky girl* 
*كوك* 
*My Rock* 
*Coptic MarMar* 
*Apsoti* 
*just member* 
*happy angel* 
*راجعة ليسوع* 
*عاشقة البابا كيرلس* 
*twety* 
*mikel coco* 
*marcelino* 
*BITAR*










طيب و دول ؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

فادي او بيطار


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

او تويتي


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

*SALVATION*


عندي شك بالمشرف ده


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

و انا من الصبح عماله اقول اسمه يمكن قبل اي حد تاني


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

قلناه يا طحبوش


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

في بيطار و فادي كمان مع حفظ الالقاب الاستاذ بيطار و فادي 


http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=10


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)




----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> *kokoman*
> *كليمو*
> *salvation*
> *candy shop*
> ...


 

قلنا اسم واحد بس في كل مشاركة


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

فريدي الاستاذ فريدي


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> فادي او بيطار


 


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> او تويتي


 
غلط..


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

kadi zaina قال:


> حملي ثقيل ريحني قلبي حزين فرحني انت نوري و تعحضني بحنانك و محبتك سارع سيدي ان هلقاك امين




طلبك بدق على غير نغمة 30:


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

كاندي شوب او فراشة مع حفظ الالقاب اخواتنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> مالك يا كوكو؟


 
ماردتش عليا يا زعيم
هعيط كده :11azy:​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> فريدي الاستاذ فريدي



المشكل انك جيت بالاخر يا طحبوش

لم يبقى اسماء

بحاول احك الطاسة

مش عم بوصل

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ماردتش عليا يا زعيم
> 
> 
> هعيط كده :11azy:​


 

ارد على ايه يا كوكو؟ هههه


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

كاندي شوب ؟؟؟

فراشة؟؟

اخر اختياراتي 

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=10


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

رد يا كوكو

الاسم اتقال عدة مرات


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> المشكل انك جيت بالاخر يا طحبوش
> 
> لم يبقى اسماء
> 
> ...






هو بصعبها علينا


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> كاندي شوب او فراشة مع حفظ الالقاب اخواتنا


 
تم ذكر الاسماء و قلنا غلط..


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

*هو تونى تووووووووووووون*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *هو تونى تووووووووووووون*


 
مفيش عندنا مشرف بالاسم داه :t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> مفيش عندنا مشرف بالاسم داه :t30:



*عليا الطلاق فى هو اى نعم غير اسمه لكن اسمه الحقيقى تونى وكدا هنحبس الواد ههههههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> مفيش عندنا مشرف بالاسم داه :t30:


 

ههههههههههههههه 
مين تونى تون صح يا مينا :t9:​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *عليا الطلاق فى هو اى نعم غير اسمه لكن اسمه الحقيقى تونى وكدا هنحبس الواد ههههههههههه*


 
تصدق لسة ما عندناش مشرف بالاسم داه :t30:


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

اذا كنت تريد ان ترى تعليقي اكبس كنترول دابليو انت بتهزر يا كيوبيد منك لله


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> مين تونى تون صح يا مينا :t9:​




*اكتبلك عنوانه عشان تعرف مين هو تونى يا كوكو ؟ ههههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> ارد على ايه يا كوكو؟ هههه


 
على مشرف قسم الرياضه هو الفائز 
تونى تون سابقا :t30:​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

اخر كلام؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *اكتبلك عنوانه عشان تعرف مين هو تونى يا كوكو ؟ ههههههههه*


 
يابنى تونى عشره عمر 
مش معرفه يوم
اكتبلى عنوانه لو سمحت :t30:​


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

انا قلتو قبلهم قلتو قبلهم قبلهم قبلهم


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> تصدق لسة ما عندناش مشرف بالاسم داه :t30:




*سلهل وبسيطه رقينى مشرف وغيرلى اسمى لتونى تون وادينى الهديه هههههههههه
شوفت هنضرب كام عصفور بحجر واحد*



طحبوش قال:


> اذا كنت تريد ان ترى تعليقي اكبس كنترول دابليو انت بتهزر يا كيوبيد منك لله




*تعيش وتاخد غيرها يا طحبوش حد قالك تسمع الكلام ههههههههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> اخر كلام؟


 


يس 
انا شاكك 95%
*SALVATION*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

ممكن يكون مشرف لوه كحلي يا زعيم..


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*اروويجة*


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

يا ربي


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*ممكن السافر

*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

و احنا كمان


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> انا قلتو قبلهم قلتو قبلهم قبلهم قبلهم


 
لا و انت الصادق قولته قبلك


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)




----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> لا و انت الصادق قولته قبلك


----------



## asmicheal (7 أبريل 2010)

جورج   (....  نو )

اهة ما كتبتش عويس 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (7 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> انا مالي؟ حد قالك تنام في وقت المشاركة رقم مليونين؟


 
لا ده فرق توقيت يا حاج
ههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

*يلهووووى كل ده عامله فيهم يا روك
ده انا روحت مشوار ورجعت وانت لسه بتعذبهم
بس احسن ههههههه*


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2010)

ايه ده هو تونى اللى كسب؟!!!
معقووووووووووووووولة ؟ ​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

للتهسيل اكثر..
من يستطيع اكتشاف الفائز من خلال الصورة التالية


----------



## oesi no (7 أبريل 2010)

*مبروك ياتونى 
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 أبريل 2010)

اممممممممممممممم
نفسى كلهم يكسبوا لأنهم بجد يستاهلوا كل خير
ممكن يكون أستاذى النهيسى ولا كوكى
مش عارفه
حيرتنا ياروك 
قولنا بقى مييييييييين هو ولا هى فيهم


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

*هو تونى يلا يا روك انا سمعت ان الهديه لابتوب dell
*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *مبروك ياتونى *​


 
مين توني؟ و عرفت ازاي انه هو الي فاز؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

الواضح فى الصوره هيكون الفائز ​ 
*SALVATION*​ 

يا أما المشاركه فى قسم من الاقسام اللى مشاركتهم مش بتظهر فى الرئيسيه بالتالى يبقى مش هيكون تونى 

بس الفائز هو على ما اعتقد*SALVATION*​​​​
​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*
طيب مين اللي فاز يا زعيم
قلنا كل الاسامي*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

*هقولك انا يا روكا احصائيات المنتدى لما صورت الصوره كانت اتنين مليون واتنين نقص اخر مشاركتين يطلع SALVATION*


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2010)

يا خراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى 
فرقت معايا بونت هههههههههههههههه
الف الف الف  مبروك يا تونى ​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> يا خراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى
> فرقت معايا بونت هههههههههههههههه
> الف الف الف  مبروك يا تونى ​




*اتنين بونت لو سمحتى:hlp:*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

طيب نسهلها اكثر


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *هقولك انا يا روكا احصائيات المنتدى لما صورت الصوره كانت اتنين مليون واتنين نقص اخر مشاركتين يطلع salvation*





my rock قال:


> طيب نسهلها اكثر




*منا جاوبت يا روك من غير ما تسهلها*


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2010)

*عرفناها خلاص يا روك 
تونى هو اللى كسب  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 فرقت 2 بونت علشان كيوبد مش يزعل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه مبروك تانى يا تونى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *هقولك انا يا روكا احصائيات المنتدى لما صورت الصوره كانت اتنين مليون واتنين نقص اخر مشاركتين يطلع SALVATION*


 
متأكد؟ :t30:


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

علشان كده يا زعيم ماردتش عليا 
بس الحكايه فى بيتها ​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> متأكد؟ :t30:




*جدااااااااااااا وكمان عرفت ان الهديه لابتوب:t30:*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> علشان كده يا زعيم ماردتش عليا
> 
> 
> بس الحكايه فى بيتها ​


 
انا رديت.... بس في سري..



+ cupid + قال:


> *جدااااااااااااا وكمان عرفت ان الهديه لابتوب:t30:*


 
بلا اشعات ربنا يسترها عليك..


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> بلا اشعات ربنا يسترها عليك..


*

طيب خلاص اعرف محل موبيلات كويس بتاع واحد اسمه كيوبيد ممكن يعملك ديسكوند على اى موبيل تونى يختاره وانا كنت عارف ان تونى نفسه فى موبيل n95 8g وفعلا ربنا يسترها عليا:crazy_pil
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> انا رديت.... بس في سري..


 
تمام 
يبقى نقول لتونى مبروك
هنزل اباركله بنفسى :t30:
واخد منه الهديه قبل ماتوصل 30:
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2010)

لنعلن عن الفائز بصورة رسمية
الفائز هو الاخ المشرف *SALVATION*
الوقت و عدد المشاركات تزامن ليكون هو صاحب المشاركة رقم 2 مليون كما موضح في الصورة التالية









فالف مبروك للاخ *SALVATION* على فوزه بالمسابقة.

جاري تحديد الجائزة و الإعلان عنها


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أبريل 2010)

مبروووووووووك ياتونى 
الله يسهله ياعم 
طب ماناكنت موجودة اهو مش كنت تستنى ياتونى
ههههه
عمومااااا لما نشوف الهدية نبقى نحدد نصيبى منها
البحر أكيييييد هيحن 
هههه​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك يا توني


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

*الف مبروك يا توني

*​


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2010)

*الف الف مبروووك يا توني *​


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

و تروث كمان مالهاش جائزة ترضية


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أبريل 2010)

*مبرووووووووووك يا تونى​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أبريل 2010)

*هو تونى تون
ههههههههههه
مبروك يا واد
انا هعيط  راحت عليا نومه ولما صحيت تفاجأت
اهئ اهئئئئئئئ​*


----------



## asmicheal (7 أبريل 2010)

:download:



الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك  تونى 

انت تستاهل كل خير 

​


----------



## SALVATION (7 أبريل 2010)

_وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو_
_انا لسة عارف ناو_
_انا مبسوط جداااااااااااا بجد _

_شكراا كتير لاجمل التهانى من الكل_
_وهديتى هية تهانيكم الجميلة اسعدتنى كتيير_
_بشكر الكل _​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أبريل 2010)

*انت مش هتتهنى يا تونى بالجايزة 
كلنا هنبصلك فيها 
ههههههههههههههههه هتاخدلك عيون مش عين واحده فيها
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 أبريل 2010)

*مبرووووك يا تونى وعقبالى المرة الجاية:d​​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 أبريل 2010)

مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبرووووووووووووووووك ياتونى
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك وعقبال مليون جايزه تأخدها من روك
هههههههههههههههههه هانخليك تفلس ياروك
ههههههههههههههههه
بعد الشر ربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان
مليون مبروك ياتونى


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2010)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا تونى 

تستحقها بجداره 

عقبال ال3 مليون 
​


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2010)

*الف مبروووووووووك يا سيلفيشن*
*عقبال التلاتة ههههههههههه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> و تروث كمان مالهاش جائزة ترضية


 
ههههههههههههههه فرقت معايا مشاركه علي فكره يمكن فارق توقيت بعت المشاركه لتظهر فقط

انا نمره اتنين بعد توني علطوووووووووووووووووووووووول

كان يمكن اكون انا ههههههههههه

بس يالا تستاهل يا توني

الف مبرووووووووووووووووك30:

انا خمنت انك الفايز علطول لاني بعتت و كنت متابعه وحسيت انه انت

ربنا يباركك اخي توني تستاهلها و جدير بيها

يدوم صليبك اخي

الف مبروك

انا حظي كدا دايما هههههههههههههه:hlp:حظي دكر

مبروك اخي الكريم

سلام و نعمه


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك سالفيشن 

عقبال ال3 مليون نسمة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

النت فاصل عندى بقاله يوم ونص كده عشان كده مشاركتش​


----------



## oesi no (8 أبريل 2010)

*معلش ياتروث 
فى المليون الاولى كنت مليون وواحد
ههههههههههههههههههه
فى المليون التانيه 
مكنتش اعرف اننا وصلنا 2 مليون 
ربنا يقدرنا ونوصل للمليون التالته 
بس ساعتها هاخد جايزة الاقدمية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## النور الجديد (8 أبريل 2010)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
بجد فرحتلك من قلبي يا تونى 

الرب يبارك

​


----------



## سور (8 أبريل 2010)

الف الف مبروك ياتونى
ربنا يبارك المنتدى لملايين كتيره​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 أبريل 2010)

الف مليون مبروك سلفيشن وعقبال الثلاثة مليون


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 أبريل 2010)

الف مليون مبروك 
وعقبال ال  100 مليون


----------



## kolo20 (8 أبريل 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *جميله قوى المسابقة دى بجد
> وان شاء الله الكل يفوز مش عارفة ازاى يعنى
> ههههه
> 
> ...


ان شاء الله الكل يفوز هى دى الروح الطيبة الجميله


----------



## صوت الرب (8 أبريل 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## grges monir (9 أبريل 2010)

مبروك سلفشن
الجايزة لميسى بقى عشان مشاركتك عنة كانت قى الجون ماهو هداف رهيب هههههه
تستاهلها بجد عشان نشاطك رائع فى القسم الرياضى


----------



## youhnna (9 أبريل 2010)

*الف مبرووووووووك سلفشن
عقبال المليون التالته​*


----------



## SALVATION (9 أبريل 2010)

_الله يبارك فيكم _
_عقبال عندكم متستنوا تكلوا الجتوهات هههههههههه بهزر مفيش الكلام ده هنا يلا كل واحد على شغلة_
_يشكر الكل حقيقى من كل قلبى وبشكر روحكم الجميلة اللى حستها كتيير_
_وكل مليون نتمها وانتم طيبين والمنتدى بخير ومصدر بركة للجميع_​


----------



## vetaa (9 أبريل 2010)

*سورى لسه عارفه حالا 
مليونين مبروك 

والهديه بالنص بقى هههه
*


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرااا كتييير​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 أبريل 2010)

مليونين مبروك ...وعقبال مليونين سنة ..والمليون الثالثة أشاء يسوع ..
​


----------



## *koki* (11 أبريل 2010)

congratulation


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 أبريل 2010)

*مبررررررررررررررروك ياتونى بجد لسة عارفة بامانة 

وعقبال كل هدية وطبعا مش عاوزة افكرك اننا قرايب وانك هتتنزلى عن الجايزة صح​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أبريل 2010)

*مبروك يا كوتش*​


----------



## kadi zaina (12 أبريل 2010)

عبارات تشفي الروح وتبهج البائسين و ترنم ليسوع ربي الاله بي يباركك


----------



## علاء يونس (12 أبريل 2010)

سلامى للكل لازم يكونى مسيحى اصلى انا عضو بس مسلم سلامى للجميع والى الامام دائما من اخوكم لول


----------



## SALVATION (12 أبريل 2010)

_بشكركم كلكم والهدية بتعتك يا انجى_
_شكراا كتييير_​


----------



## kadi zaina (12 أبريل 2010)

سلام ورحمة اهلابكل اخ او خخت ربي يباركم


----------



## kadi zaina (12 أبريل 2010)

كلنا احباء ليسوع المسيح ان كنا مسلمين او مسحيين


----------



## ارووجة (12 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروووووووووووووووك ياتوني ^_^
الرب يباركك اخي


----------



## SALVATION (13 أبريل 2010)

_اشكرك كتيير ارووجة_
_وشكراا لزوقك_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## kadi zaina (13 أبريل 2010)

سلام انا على يقين ان ربي يسوع ينشر السلام على الارض


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (13 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروك يا توني​


----------



## kadi zaina (14 أبريل 2010)

مبروك يا توني


----------



## melad20 (14 أبريل 2010)

مبروك


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 أبريل 2010)

*الف مبروك سالف 
وافتكرنا بحاجة بقى
*​


----------



## SALVATION (14 أبريل 2010)

_صوفيا مجدى_
_kadi zaina_
_melad20_
_didi adly_
_يشكركم كلكم شكراا لمحبتكم وزوقكم_​


----------



## kadi zaina (14 أبريل 2010)

سلام و نعمة كل شيء مبارك من ربي يسوع المسيح ارجو ان يعزني و يكلمني و يسير اموري كما يرام هوسندي وحياتي من فضلكم ارفعوني بصلاتكم الحارة ان يجمعني انا وعائلتي ان يجمعنا في بيت في اسرع وقت اشواك تضايقنا من كل الجوانب لكن سلمت امري لربي الغالي و اعتصمت به و ملك حياتي اشكرك يا ربي يا يسوع لقد احس بسلام لان غرست روحك القدس في و احس بامان رغم اني احس بمضايقات من حولي عهدتك ان احمل الصليب الدي حملته لكن من فضلك لا تتركني رغم الان ابكي بشتاقي ليك من فضلك كلمني سيدي وقلي مادا افعل من فضلكم ارفعوني بصلاتكم الحارة ليخرجني من هدا المشكل وشكرا


----------



## noraa (16 أبريل 2010)

فكرة  جميلة  نشكر الرب من اجل عب محبكم


----------



## Nemo (18 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الفكرة هايلة ياروك ربنا معااااااااااااااك


----------



## kadi zaina (18 أبريل 2010)

سلام لكم اشكركم على المساندة ربي يباركم


----------



## fakee25 (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك


----------



## kadi zaina (18 أبريل 2010)

لاشكر على واجب ربي يباركم امين


----------



## metshoo55 (22 أبريل 2010)

انا الرب الهك المسك بيمينك،القائل لك: لا تخف
                        اش41:13


----------



## kadi zaina (22 أبريل 2010)

سلام و نعمة ربي يسوع لاتتركني انا انسان خاطىءارحمني


----------



## hillbilly (23 أبريل 2010)

مسابقة رووعة وافكار اروعمشكوورة على التجديد بالمواضيعوان شاء الله تلقى التفاعل


----------



## kadi zaina (24 أبريل 2010)

فقت في الليل فرأيت النور يشع في الغرفة التي انام فيها فقلت هدا نور المسيح


----------



## ملاك لورد (25 أبريل 2010)

الرجاء افادتنا بنتيجه المسابقه
 والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## kadi zaina (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام العجل في الحياة الابدية أما النعمة ربي يسوع ملك العرش افحنا بنعمته والرب المسيح معكم


----------



## kadi zaina (25 أبريل 2010)

رب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء لما ادبر  على اموري كيف اتفاعل معها و كيف اعالجها اتمنى ربي يسوع ان يرشدني ويدلني عنى مخرج فهو ملك حياتي امين


----------



## kadi zaina (25 أبريل 2010)

الحياة لعبة تهزنا كمهد متزعزعلكن ياربي ايمانيلا يتزعزعامين


----------



## kadi zaina (28 أبريل 2010)

العالم غريب حقا اريد ان يزورني ربي يسوع ليلمسني بلمسته الحنونة لكي لا افكر الا فيه


----------



## جورج سعدجرجس (29 أبريل 2010)

اللة يبارك هذا المنتدى والفاعلين فية ويعوضهم اجر سمماوى


----------



## kadi zaina (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا...........................................................................ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث


----------



## hbibhana (4 مايو 2010)

فكرة المسابقة ممتازة ومبروك مقدما للفائز اللي انا متوقع انه هيكون انشط النشطاء------سلام ونعمة


----------



## kadi zaina (4 مايو 2010)

كدلك اتمنى لهدا الفائز كل النجاح بنعمة يسوع المسيج  و لجميع شعب الرب


----------



## angeel (6 مايو 2010)

ما هى الاسئله للعلم بلشئ


----------



## kadi zaina (6 مايو 2010)

العلم هو دواء.............................................................................تصورما تريد من جانب الموجب


----------



## maikel fady (12 مايو 2010)

ميرسى روك على المسابقه 
ومبروك ميرو وعقبال الفوز التانى ليه لا 
بس اذا حصل افتكرينى باى حاجه 
:99::99::99::99::99:


----------



## PLONGEUR4000 (15 مايو 2010)

1يَا رَبُّ، قَدِ اخْتَبَرْتَنِي وَعَرَفْتَنِي. 2أَنْتَ عَرَفْتَ جُلُوسِي وَقِيَامِي. فَهِمْتَ فِكْرِي مِنْ بَعِيدٍ. 3مَسْلَكِي وَمَرْبَضِي ذَرَّيْتَ، وَكُلَّ طُرُقِي عَرَفْتَ. 4لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ كَلِمَةٌ فِي لِسَانِي، إِلاَّ وَأَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَرَفْتَهَا كُلَّهَا. 5مِنْ خَلْفٍ وَمِنْ قُدَّامٍ حَاصَرْتَنِي، وَجَعَلْتَ عَلَيَّ يَدَكَ. 6عَجِيبَةٌ هذِهِ الْمَعْرِفَةُ، فَوْقِي ارْتَفَعَتْ، لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُهَا. 7أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ مِنْ رُوحِكَ؟ وَمِنْ وَجْهِكَ أَيْنَ أَهْرُبُ؟ 8إِنْ صَعِدْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَنْتَ هُنَاكَ، وَإِنْ فَرَشْتُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ فَهَا أَنْتَ. 9إِنْ أَخَذْتُ جَنَاحَيِ الصُّبْحِ، وَسَكَنْتُ فِي أَقَاصِي الْبَحْرِ، 10فَهُنَاكَ أَيْضًا تَهْدِينِي يَدُكَ وَتُمْسِكُنِي يَمِينُكَ. 11فَقُلْتُ: «إِنَّمَا الظُّلْمَةُ تَغْشَانِي». فَاللَّيْلُ يُضِيءُ حَوْلِي! 12الظُّلْمَةُ أَيْضًا لاَ تُظْلِمُ لَدَيْكَ، وَاللَّيْلُ مِثْلَ النَّهَارِ يُضِيءُ. كَالظُّلْمَةِ هكَذَا النُّورُ.
13لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ اقْتَنَيْتَ كُلْيَتَيَّ. نَسَجْتَنِي فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّي. 14أَحْمَدُكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنِّي قَدِ امْتَزْتُ عَجَبًا. عَجِيبَةٌ هِيَ أَعْمَالُكَ، وَنَفْسِي تَعْرِفُ ذلِكَ يَقِينًا. 15لَمْ تَخْتَفِ عَنْكَ عِظَامِي حِينَمَا صُنِعْتُ فِي الْخَفَاءِ، وَرُقِمْتُ فِي أَعْمَاقِ الأَرْضِ. 16رَأَتْ عَيْنَاكَ أَعْضَائِي، وَفِي سِفْرِكَ كُلُّهَا كُتِبَتْ يَوْمَ تَصَوَّرَتْ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا. 17مَا أَكْرَمَ أَفْكَارَكَ يَا اَللهُ عِنْدِي! مَا أَكْثَرَ جُمْلَتَهَا! 18إِنْ أُحْصِهَا فَهِيَ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الرَّمْلِ. اسْتَيْقَظْتُ وَأَنَا بَعْدُ مَعَكَ. 19لَيْتَكَ تَقْتُلُ الأَشْرَارَ يَا اَللهُ. فَيَا رِجَالَ الدِّمَاءِ، ابْعُدُوا عَنِّي. 20الَّذِينَ يُكَلِّمُونَكَ بِالْمَكْرِ نَاطِقِينَ بِالْكَذِبِ، هُمْ أَعْدَاؤُكَ. 21أَلاَ أُبْغِضُ مُبْغِضِيكَ يَا رَبُّ، وَأَمْقُتُ مُقَاوِمِيكَ؟ 22بُغْضًا تَامًّا أَبْغَضْتُهُمْ. صَارُوا لِي أَعْدَاءً. 23اخْتَبِرْنِي يَا اَللهُ وَاعْرِفْ قَلْبِي. امْتَحِنِّي وَاعْرِفْ أَفْكَارِي. 24وَانْظُرْ إِنْ كَانَ فِيَّ طَرِيقٌ بَاطِلٌ، وَاهْدِنِي طَرِيقًا أَبَدِيًّا.


----------



## kadi zaina (15 مايو 2010)

امين ربي يباركك


----------

